# plow size for my truck



## maximus (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a question for you pro's that have been at this for a while. I want an idea of what size plow I should go with. I have a 1982 1/2 ton 4x4. I run 3/4 ton axles with dana 44's and 60's a 3 inch suspension lift 33x12.5x16's. I have plenty of power in my 350 and my th400 is very solid. Transfer case has 4h,2h,2l,4l so I have no worries of gearing selection to move the snow. I run dual shocks on all 4 corners and dual steering stabilizers. Do I have any restrictions on what size plow I should go with or is the sky the limit. Also is there any one plow that is perfect for my application. Right now I will be doing a few drive ways but if everything goes well I may have some commercial jobs here in my small town. Thanks


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

7.5' plow would be fine for a 1/2 ton. It would also be good fro driveways since some can be very narrow.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

A 7.6 plow will work just fine but make sure it covers the entire width of your truck. If the tires and rims stick out farther than the fenders, make sure you get a plow big enough to cover that width. I personally wouldn't go any bigger than a 7.6 plow on a 1/2 ton. :waving:


----------



## sgrprincees (Jan 6, 2004)

Take my opinion with a bag of salt, but I think you could go to at least an 8 foot straight blade. There is no real weakpoint on your truck that I can think of for a reasonably sized plow, assuming your springs are stiff enough to support it without sagging too much. The TH400 has been used behind engines bigger than yours and towing huge loads without failing, the axles are bombproof until you start putting huge tires on or offroading, without knowing your transfer case it is probably not going to break just from plowing. The main thing a 3/4 ton or 1 ton would have is a thicker stronger frame. Plowing is like anything else, you can either abuse your equipment or you can realize that you can break anything if you try hard enough. If you do break anything on a truck of your truck's age, you won't be as worried about it and can make whatever modifications you think would help make it stronger.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Go with the 8'. Have been running a 8' on my truck for years doing drives without any problems. Considering you live in Iowa, i doubt there are that many tight drives in your area and the 8' will make a difference in the commercial and your truck is basically a 3/4 ton.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crash935 _
> *Go with the 8'. Have been running a 8' on my truck for years doing drives without any problems. Considering you live in Iowa, i doubt there are that many tight drives in your area and the 8' will make a difference in the commercial and your truck is basically a 3/4 ton. *


Trust me, there are far more tight drives than you can imagine. :waving:


----------

